# BatonRougePlumb admits he is Leonard



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

The thread got deleted. I suspect it was because of the possibility someone might think it was racist. (Even though it was made clear the thread had nothing to do with race.)

But I think it's fair to the forum to know the truth about a certain poster. Please let's not turn this into a bash fest so that the mods don't have an excuse to delete it.

But the fact remains, we were lied to. We can't just erase the evidence and pretend it doesn't exist. Not when trust is an important part of our relationships here. When people come here and flat out lie, that hurts this forum. I think the exposure of those lies should be public.

So in the interest of exposing the truth, from the members own "mouth", I present:



BatonRougePlumb said:


> You say this thread served its purpose. Will you please explain? Does this mean you achieved your goal in establishing facts? Did you really think I was that dumb?
> 
> I have no beef with anyone in any forum, but I think many people in forums open themselves up to how members act and treat each other. Even though I may appear to have a very large head, I actually try to downplay the knowledge I have.
> 
> ...


----------



## BatonRougePlumb (Nov 21, 2008)

*I sent you a private message!*



22rifle said:


> The thread got deleted. I suspect it was because of the possibility someone might think it was racist. (Even though it was made clear the thread had nothing to do with race.)
> 
> But I think it's fair to the forum to know the truth about a certain poster. Please let's not turn this into a bash fest so that the mods don't have an excuse to delete it.
> 
> ...


I have removed the link to the software and manual until the post you wrote at Contractor Talk is removed. This is the type of behavior that inhibits the passage of knowledge and the reason I use different names. I spent about 500 hours putting this information together, it contains over 200 pages when including documentation inside the software, and about 8 software programs. You should not be making the decision to distribute this valuable information on behalf of other members. There is no excuse for this type of behavior.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

BatonRougePlumb said:


> I am removing the link to the software and manual until the post at CT is removed.


Ah, don't try to manipulate me like this OK? I don't play that game.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

I wouldn't be too tough on Leonard as he is a smart guy and he has helped a lot of people. A lot of the young guys here could learn a lot from Leonard's marketing skills without adopting everything he does. I just believe we all benefit from full-disclosure when someone is interacting with us on a forum like this. At the same time it reminds us not everyone is who they claim to be. 

We are always in a better position when we know what value to put on a members comments. However, I don't believe Leonard's business should be hurt over this. Regardless of what has happened here, he does have 45-years invested in his business. His family and employees rely on the income derived from his business. I say we call this thing finished and consider this a lesson learned.

Mark


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

Lots of BS going on behind scenes too. 

Attempts at manipulation by guilt tripping, threats to turn me in to Nathan, using Nathan's name to try to intimidate me, etc.

I am not saying who is doing this, but it's BS and it's related to this issue.

I don't like people lying to me, to my friends, trying to intimidate me, or trying to manipulate me. When people come into a community I am part of and do all that I will speak up. If nathan wishes to throw me off, he can do so. It's his forum.

But before he does, I have one question. Why does this kind of crap happen at every forum a certain person enters? Hmmm...

Leonard, I am glad you have had much success. And I am grateful you seem to care about helping other plumbers. Good for you. Just cut out the BS and the lies OK? Do that and we can all get along. Deal?


----------



## BatonRougePlumb (Nov 21, 2008)

22rifle said:


> Ah, don't try to manipulate me like this OK? I don't play that game.
> 
> I see... Is anyone else confused yet?
> 
> Sorry man, I don't have anything against you personally. If you are truly helping other plumbers the way you say you are then good for you!


Would I hurt your feelings if I send you $1,000 and use an aka.

This is going to be my last post and response regarding this issue. I left this forum a few weeks ago and was not coming back. Then, I got two apologies and two requests to share information. I don't see anything wrong with wanting to remain anonymous and people remain anonymous for many reasons. I see nothing wrong with offering the information under an aka. For many members friendship is the reason they are here. My only reason is to distribute free information and software to help other plumbers. If I wanted to get credit for this information I would have used my real name. Again, I see nothing wrong with giving something away that is valuable and using an aka. Would I hurt your feelings if I sent you a thousand dollars and use an aka? 

Unfortunately, the reason I used an aka is due posts from members similar to those being posted by 22rifle. During the past hour, 22rifle wrote a post in Contractor Talk regarding my aka Baton Rouge, even after I posted a copy of the manual, software, and requested a stop to the bashing. Therefore, I requested that the post be removed immediately and I removed the link for the free manual and software and gave him a friendly warning and ample time to remove the post. 

Perhaps I am not the most diplomatic, nor the brightest, and not the friendliest, but I've never gone out of my way to belittle someone. The actions of members don't justify the means. I will not respond nor reply to these issues again.

Again, I see nothing wrong with an anonymous name and will not subject myself to this type of bashing. The moderators have permission to close my account and/or remove all my posts.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> I wouldn't be too tough on Leonard as he is a smart guy and he has helped a lot of people. A lot of the young guys here could learn a lot from Leonard's marketing skills without adopting everything he does. I just believe we all benefit from full-disclosure when someone is interacting with us on a forum like this. At the same time it reminds us not everyone is who they claim to be.
> 
> We are always in a better position when we know what value to put on a members comments. However, I don't believe Leonard's business should be hurt over this. Regardless of what has happened here, he does have 45-years invested in his business. His family and employees rely on the income derived from his business. I say we call this thing finished and consider this a lesson learned.
> 
> Mark


If he values his business perhaps he should not do things on the internet that have negative consequences for his business. No one forces him to post fraudulent posts on the internet, threaten people, and blatantly try to manipulate people on the internet.

You are a good man Mark. And I am sure in same ways Leonard is too. But this won't go away until he can be honest and until he stops threatening people and trying to manipulate them.

All Leonard would have to do is say "Hey guys, I screwed up. I was lying to you and I did threaten people and tried to manipulate them."

Boom. It would be over. 

Anyways, I am going to report this thread and ask that it be locked. But I really hope it is not deleted because we all deserve to know what is going on. Too much crap down the pipes for too many people to just pretend this didn't happen.


----------



## 22rifle (Jun 14, 2008)

BatonRougePlumb said:


> This is going to be my last post and response regarding this issue. I believe a person should be able to remain anonymous if he wants and that was what I was trying to do. I wanted to remain anonymous and give you a copy of the manual and software for free because I know it can help a lot of contractors. What is so unusual in this world about being anonymous. I can give you hundreds of reasons and examples.
> 
> I was fairly upset with this forum a few weeks ago and was not going to come back. Then, I got a few apologies regarding statements and i had two requests to come back. Staying or leaving won't affect myself either way because I am not asking you for a thing, but I would really like you to have the information in the manual and the free software.
> 
> ...


Don't do this man. Don't try to guilt trip me like that. It's doesn't go down well my friend.


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

*BatonRougePlumb,*







​ 



*You have made a mess here, time to clean it up.*


----------



## Nathan (Jun 11, 2008)

> The thread got deleted. I suspect it was because of the possibility someone might think it was racist.


The last thread was removed for a few reasons. First, the member who started the threads suggested it be removed in one of his posts. He said.



> I have asked the Moderators to delete this Thread. My intentions were not for a pile-on but to let those who have been telling me all along BRP was Leonard (Jack), they were right and I was wrong. I'm sorry to have wasted the Forum's Bandwidth with this.


There were also a lot of references to his IP address and we don't allow users to view that information on this site so I'm not sure how that was obtained and if it was accurate. 

Last, I believe issues with specific people should be handled via Private Message and not by publicly calling them out. Public posts about people that are negative tend to create fights and I think there are better uses of our time.

Bottom line, if you see someone breaking our Posting Rules then please report the post and let us know. If you have some other concern with a member contact them and try to work it out. If it can't be worked out and it is a serious problem feel free to PM me and I'll try to look into it.

Hopefully that makes sense. Thanks.


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I responded to a post of his last night when he said he was 18 and talked about his boss etc. etc.,, I now feel like I Need a shower. The guy is not to be trusted period. It's one thing to use another id on a message board but to LIE and PRETEND you're somone else is WRONG. The word will spread about this clown. He did this to himself.


----------



## para1 (Jun 17, 2008)

*j M O...*


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

I have complained about the negativity here many times, 

and for all of you that are breaking this dudes balls, WHO CARES who he is.

He contributes and that's all that should matter, my god , your all like a bunch of OLD MEN, with their panties in a bunch, chill out man, its just a forum in cyber space ,

and then some of you have the balls to break my balls because I started a small forum,

I will tell ya what I would ban all you babies that cryed like this, 

GROW UP!!!!!!!

See, I wasn't even here for a week or two and people still had to insult each other......

Yea, ............more negativity I see........great job folks


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> I have complained about the negativity here many times,
> 
> and for all of you that are breaking this dudes balls, WHO CARES who he is.
> 
> ...


The members here express that do not appreciate being lied to and manipulated by someone, and you construe it be their fault?

That is simply brilliant.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The members here express that do not appreciate being lied to and manipulated by someone, and you construe it be their fault?
> 
> That is simply brilliant.



I was just asking why the drama....and agreed with Nathan


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

I just blew up a bowl of chicken noodle soup in my microwave.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh dam, were the noodles still edible ?


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

:arabia:


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

******* said:


> I was just asking why the drama....and agreed with Nathan


I am merely pointing out that for someone that is using this forum to recruit members to his own forum, it wouldn't hurt to have a little respect for their opinions as opposed to insulting them.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

wasn't calling anyone negative, 

I just think that NATHAN said it best, It shouldn't have been such a forum distraction and been made into a "school yard" calling out.

That's all I was saying


----------



## Dr Steevil (Jan 25, 2009)

Wow, haven't stopped by in a couple of days and looks like I missed the drama!

My take on this? While I certainly understand the concept of anonymity, I do feel that misrepresenting oneself is wrong. I mean c'mon. An 18 year old plumber? Really, what 18 year old could possibly have any knowledge that could be taken seriously enough by a group of people with far more experience?

Anyway, I don't personally feel strongly enough about the subject one way or the other to get up on a soap box about it. As I see it, most people here really don't know each other further than what they perceive from what is posted, and to base how we feel about each other on our posts isn't right either.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Dr Steevil said:


> As I see it, most people here really don't know each other further than what they perceive from what is posted, and to base how we feel about each other on our posts isn't right either.


who knows who anyone is :yes:

But my point was that , Nathan or a mod should have been notified and then it could have been handled in a more professional manor.:thumbsup:

But it over anyhow and we are all still buddies , so its all well :thumbup:


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

:yes:


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Ouch!!!

OK OK - you win , 

I dont even know who the dude was to begin with, I just hate to see people fight


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

******* said:


> Oh dam, were the noodles still edible ?


Yes!


After scraping them off the inside of the microwave. The macaroni and cheese suffered the same fate yesterday so I got some cheese flavored noodle soup out of the deal.


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Oh dude, HA!!, YOU didnt invite me for lunch!!!

You know whats the best?

When you scrap some of that burnt off ketchup off the side of the microwave


----------



## Wethead (Oct 13, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> The members here express that do not appreciate being lied to and manipulated by someone, and you construe it be their fault?
> 
> That is simply brilliant.


wasnt just me........BTW 




ToUtahNow said:


> *I wouldn't be too tough on Leonard as he is a smart guy and he has helped a lot of people.* A lot of the young guys here could learn a lot from Leonard's marketing skills without adopting everything he does. I just believe we all benefit from full-disclosure when someone is interacting with us on a forum like this. At the same time it reminds us not everyone is who they claim to be.
> 
> We are always in a better position when we know what value to put on a members comments. However, I don't believe Leonard's business should be hurt over this. Regardless of what has happened here, he does have 45-years invested in his business. His family and employees rely on the income derived from his business. I say we call this thing finished and consider this a lesson learned.
> 
> Mark


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

"who knows who anyone is "

I'm very new to this board and have liked most everything I've read so far with the exception of the moron who was pretending to be an 18 year old plumber. 
It's obvious he was here for attention and not to actively take part in any kind of mature discussions. IMO he should be banned if he isn't already. Not just his ID but his IP address, ban it.
I see a lot of folks here posting their web pages and are honest about who they are. I don't think we have anything to hide. I take great pride in my work and my business as do most others here. We don't need a BOZO like that playing games here or on any other plumbing board.

Roast Duck... ONE MINUTE! Remember ONE MINUTE and don't forget to cover the bowl next time! LOL


----------



## pzmember (Sep 20, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> After scraping them off the inside of the microwave. The macaroni and cheese suffered the same fate yesterday so I got some cheese flavored noodle soup out of the deal.


 would you get a wife all ready so you can quit eating kraft dinner.:laughing:


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

mjcoleman said:


> would you get a wife all ready so you can quit eating kraft dinner.:laughing:


Either that or he could just use some of that fire from your avatar MJ:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

There is an ignore feature that can be used if you don't wish to read a single post from any one member.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

Let me try and explain why it matters. If you go look at Carl's post about when to add a second truck:

http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/when-add-service-truck-685/index2/

BatonRougePlumb (Leonard) is telling Service Guy how much his boss learned from PCPlumber (Leonard) and how their work has doubled since PCPlumber (Leonard) started helping them. Plumbcrazy questions BatonRougePlumb (Leonard) about his personal experience with PCPlumber (Leonard). BatonRougePlumb (Leonard) sings PCPlumber's (Leonard's) praise and tells Plumbcrazy he is the real thing.

The fact that a 60+ year old Plumbing Shop Owner from Gardena, California is pretending to be an 18-year old plumber's helper from Baton Rouge, Louisiana is one thing. However, when he (Leonard a.k.a. BatonRougePlumb) gives an account of his ( Leonard a.k.a BatonRougePlumb) personal interaction with PCPlumber (Leonard) knowing someone may make important business decisions based on it, then he has crossed the line.

Because I have a little history with Leonard we exchanged PMs last night. He thanked me for my help in the past and I told him I believe he is a talented guy but he needs to learn to be up front with people. Hopefully we all learned a little about Internet exchanges and how much trust to put into them. I still think Leonard is a talented guy and I will state for the record I do not know of one person he has asked money of.

Mark


----------



## user823 (Feb 3, 2009)

I don't care if he asked for money or not, he's dishonest.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

ironranger said:


> I don't care if he asked for money or not, he's dishonest.


I agree with you 100%. However, we all work with or for dishonest people every day. The trick is to learn how to spot which ones are dishonest so you can decide not to work with or for them or keep a better eye on them. We can only be responsible for our own behavior.

Mark


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Roast Duck said:


> *BatonRougePlumb,*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the most hilarious picture ever to describe a forum thread.:laughing:


----------



## BatonRougePlumb (Nov 21, 2008)

*My apology*

After giving my anonymous presence careful consideration, I am apologizing for problems that I have caused. I should have given this more careful consideration and considered the outcome, anger, and member's feelings. I am a little upset with myself regarding the time I cause moderators to clear up problems I caused in the past year or so. I know that I am responsible for the reactions of many members and will work to clear up these issues.

I do sincerely apologize.


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Apology accepted. Welcome to the club, can you please post a new introduction, that way it will be more clear who you are, what you do, years experience, etc.

You don't have to give your name or business name, but maybe your years of experience, if you are licensed, or an apprentice, etc. If you are the business owner, if you do new contruction or service work, etc.
It helps us all know who we are "talking" to.


----------



## Wiser (Jul 25, 2008)

ToUtahNow said:


> Let me try and explain why it matters. If you go look at Carl's post about when to add a second truck:
> 
> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f4/when-add-service-truck-685/index2/
> 
> ...


EXACTLY! My husband and I talked at length about Leonard's marketing techniques. Leonard makes a lot of good points and appears to be the real deal - BUT, when you discover you have been lied to, *all credibility* disappears!

Maybe Leonard has discovered 'the secret' and has a burning desire to see all plumbers earn their fair share. Maybe he just wants to help, but does not understand that advice offered without asking will alienate some. Leonard needs to understand that some enjoy the process of learning through experience and no one likes a 'know it all.'

I'd love to read more of Leonard's ideas and marketing strategies, just DON'T BEAT ME OVER THE HEAD WITH THEM! Some I may use, some I just may not like or agree with. I run a successful plumbing business too and deserve to have my ideas respected as well.

There are lots of ways to attract business, grow, and be profitable.


----------

